# Turning the inside of a bowl.



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Is there a good free video out there that will teach me the finer points of turning the inside of a bowl. I am learning by trial and error. I have seen a lot of free, very informative videos, but not one on turning the inside of a bowl.

Thanks, Ron:help:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Go to your local library. They will have several and if not they can hook you up to do an inner library loan. I know there are several Raffan, Bonnie cline, Dale ???. And best of all...free...Bill..


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

How about Bill Grumbines' " Turned Bowls Made Easy "

Lilty


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I strongly suggest Bill Grumbines video. I know it's not cheap but it's the best one out there right now. He will answer an awful lot of questions from cutting the log to finishing. 
You can spend way too much time on youtube looking at video's. Some may be poor techniques but you can learn something. 
I have plans to try and put some things on youtube but right now money for the camera is a problem. Hopefully the learning curve for downloading the video's won't be too difficult.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ditto on Bill Grumbine.
He was a featured turner at our club earlier this year. He not only makes everything look easy, he explains in depth in simple terms everything he is doing. He shows the proper use and different cuts of various tools and also how to sharpen them. Bill's main business is turning bowls. He has it down and is also very humerous.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Another vote for "Turned bowl made easy".

I also agree with John. There are some good videos on YouTube. But you also have to aware that some are exactly demonstrating "what not to do" without saying so. With the low resolution videos, you can't tell the difference between a smooth surface from proper technique or torn grain that has to rely on heavy sanding. It is difficult to unlearn a bad habit.

If you have a local AAW chapter near by,
AAW Chapter
you can join them. Most of them have library of books and videos free for members to borrow. It is also likely they have some mentoring program. That would shorten your learning curve.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know what happened. I thought I posted a video from youtube. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL9DkfuCEiw


----------



## foneman (Jul 22, 2007)

*try this site for some good videos*

I found several good turning videos at this site:
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes

You will have to click on the right arrow to get to the turning videos.

Good Luck!
john


----------

